# ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι



## Inachus (Dec 28, 2019)

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά!

Μπορεί κάποιος να πει πού ακριβώς βρίσκεται το λάθος στην πρόταση «ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι», σύμφωνα με το ακόλουθο κείμενο:
_Ο πολύς κόσμος διακρίνει λάθη που "εξηγούνται" (πρβ. αν δεν ξέρεις πώς γράφεται το δίχτυ, ας κοίταζες το λεξικό κτλ., αν και κάποτε η εξήγηση μπορεί να μην είναι σωστή) και άλλα που "δεν εξηγούνται" (πρβ. ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι)._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/guide/thema_d11/02.html

Εννοεί ότι τυπικά θα ήταν σωστό το «ούτε εγώ δεν ξέρω»;


----------



## Earion (Dec 28, 2019)

Όχι, εννοεί κατά κυριολεξία ότι αυτός που βλέπει το λάθος δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει πώς έγινε. Δεν είναι παράδειγμα λανθασμένης φράσης.

(Η παραπομπή σου δεν λειτουργεί).


----------



## Inachus (Dec 28, 2019)

Α, Οκ. Δεν εξηγούνται, γιατί δεν είναι λάθη. Σ' εμένα λειτουργεί, αλλά την ξαναδίνω:
www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/guide/thema_d11/02.html


----------



## Earion (Dec 29, 2019)

[h=1]Under Construction[/h] 






The page you tried to access does not exist (yet).


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2019)

Αν δεν τη βλέπεις πάντως, ορίστε η σελίδα.


----------



## pontios (Dec 31, 2019)

I can't make any sense of .... άλλα που "δεν εξηγούνται" (πρβ. ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι).

Εννοώ, αν παραβάλουμε την κατηγορία των λαθών "ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι" με την κατηγορία των λαθών που "δεν εξηγούνται" - το ίδιο πράγμα ακριβώς δεν είναι (δηλαδή, δεν συγκρίνουμε δυο αντίθετες έννοιες); ... what am I missing?


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2019)

Καλημέρα. Τα δύο «παράβαλε» της παραγράφου δεν εισάγουν κάποια αντίθεση, αλλά απλώς παραπέμπουν σε παραδείγματα διατυπώσεων σχετικών με το θέμα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 31, 2019)

Inachus said:


> Α, Οκ. Δεν εξηγούνται, γιατί δεν είναι λάθη.


Όχι, είναι λάθη. Απλά δεν είναι προφανής η αιτία του λάθους. Δεν είναι ότι απλά ο συντάκτης δεν ήξερε την ορθογραφία ή μπέρδεψε τη σύγχιση με τη σύγχυση και το εφέλκω με το εξέλκω. Είναι λάθη για τα οποία ο αναγνώστης, ως τρίτος, δεν μπορεί να βρει εξήγηση.


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2020)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Τα δύο «παράβαλε» της παραγράφου δεν εισάγουν κάποια αντίθεση, αλλά απλώς παραπέμπουν σε παραδείγματα διατυπώσεων σχετικών με το θέμα.



Χρονιά πολλά.
Ναι. 
Αυτό που εννοούσα ήταν "as opposed to/vs" (= σε σύγκριση με, σε αντίθεση με).

Έτσι όπως το διατύπωσε (και τα ερμήνευα), τα δυο "παράβαλε" με έβγαζαν το ίδιο νόημα, περίπου ... ότι δεν εξηγούνται τα λάθη και στις δυο περιπτώσεις.

...* άλλα που "δεν εξηγούνται" (πρβ. ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι)....
*
What does it mean?
Does it mean .... other (mistakes) that (absolutely) can't be explained "full stop" (as opposed to those that arise from something that is poorly/ambiguously written/stated)? ... if so, we may have a prime candidate right here.


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2020)

Correction to my above post... I confused myself.
Πρεπει να διευκρινίσω ... το δεύτερο από τα δυο "παράβαλε με βγαζει το ίδιο νόημα, περίπου - δεν αναφέρομαι και στα δυο παράβαλε/παραδειγματα, αναφέρομαι μόνο στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα.
....δηλαδή, συγκεκριμένα σε αυτό:

_*άλλα που "δεν εξηγούνται" (πρβ. ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι)...*_


----------



## Inachus (Jan 1, 2020)

Lexoplast said:


> Όχι, είναι λάθη. Απλά δεν είναι προφανής η αιτία του λάθους. Δεν είναι ότι απλά ο συντάκτης δεν ήξερε την ορθογραφία ή μπέρδεψε τη σύγχιση με τη σύγχυση και το εφέλκω με το εξέλκω. Είναι λάθη για τα οποία ο αναγνώστης, ως τρίτος, δεν μπορεί να βρει εξήγηση.



Αυτό είναι, έχεις δίκιο. Σκέφτηκα να το τροποποιήσω μετά από λίγες ώρες, αλλά δεν ήταν εφικτό. Ευχαριστώ ωστόσο για την παρατήρηση, γιατί αυτό που έγραψα δεν ισχύει και θα ήταν παραπλανητικό.


----------



## Inachus (Jan 1, 2020)

pontios said:


> Χρονιά πολλά.
> Ναι.
> Αυτό που εννοούσα ήταν "as opposed to/vs" (= σε σύγκριση με, σε αντίθεση με).
> 
> ...


Χρόνια πολλά.

Most people detect two kind of mistakes: a)those that can be explained … and b) other that can't be explained...

Inside the brackets there are examples of how one would react in both cases; in the second case, one would say, for example, "I don't even know why he wrote it like that". This reaction indicates that the person can't explain the mistake.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2020)

Μια από τις δουλειές παιδαγωγών και γλωσσολόγων είναι να διερευνούν την προέλευση των λαθών. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πολλά λάθη δημιουργούν νέες πραγματικότητες. Πρόκειται για περιπτώσεις όπου το λάθος εξηγείται εύκολα, έχει μια λογική που κάποια μέρα μπορεί να το κάνει να επικρατεί σε βάρος της προηγούμενης εκδοχής. Ο δάσκαλος μπορεί να καταλάβει αμέσως γιατί ο μαθητής έγραψε *_μύνηση_ ή *_κηνυγός_ (και τέτοια λάθη ελπίζουμε να μην επικρατήσουν ποτέ), αλλά και γιατί γράφαμε _κωλομπαράς_ (και το διορθώσαμε, αν και όχι όλοι, σε _κολομπαρά_) ή _πολυθρόνα_ (και δεν το διορθώσαμε) ή _πυλωτή_ (το διορθώσαμε; ).

Αλλά υπάρχουν και λάθη που δεν εξηγούνται εύκολα. Μόνο που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ ένα παράδειγμα εύκολα, επειδή πιο εύκολο είναι να βρω μια καλή εξήγηση για τα περισσότερα λάθη.


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks, nickel and Inachus.
Ίσως δεν καταλαβαίνω πως λειτουργεί το "παράβαλε" ;

I'm assuming that παράβαλε = cf. (but I could be wrong?)
In which case (if so):
Το δεύτερο παράδειγμα: άλλα που "δεν εξηγούνται" (πρβ. ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι).
The way I'm interpreting it is .... others (mistakes) that can't be explained (cf. mistakes of the "why did they write it that way?" variety ... i.e., mistakes that can be explained and even rectified, if there's a confusing part/passage that can be re-written so that any inherent ambiguity/confusion/mistake is removed).

So, the way I'm interpreting it - I don't see it (what's inside the brackets) as a reaction that is indicative of a person who can't explain the mistake (as Inachus is suggesting), but rather, an example of a mistake that can be explained (and maybe even rectified?).


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2020)

I'd think it's easy to see that the parentheses contain examples of reactions to mistakes that can or cannot be explained. The first one obviously does not contain a mistake that can be explained, why should the second one contain a mistake that cannot be explained? Forget how we understand πρβ. — obviously not in the same way as the writers of that excerpt.


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2020)

nickel said:


> Forget how we understand πρβ. — obviously not in the same way as the writers of that excerpt.



The writer of the excerpt may have given us a prime example right here of a mistake, then, if this is the case (and I”m not saying it isn’t).
Would this be an example of a mistake that can or can’t be explained? Maybe there should be a third category ... for inexcusable mistakes? 
:mellow: ;)


----------



## Inachus (Jan 3, 2020)

Earion said:


> [h=1]Under Construction[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Αν αλλάξεις τη γλώσσα από αγγλικά σε ελληνικά στην ιστοσελίδα (www.greek-language.gr), πάνω δεξιά στη σημαία, μάλλον θα δεις κανονικά τον σύνδεσμο.

(Ίσως να το έχεις κάνει ήδη)


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2020)

pontios said:


> The writer of the excerpt may have given us a prime example right here of a mistake



Δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που μπορεί να βλέπουμε διαφορετικά τη χρήση αυτής της συντομογραφίας. 

Ας δούμε τι έγραφε παλιά η Wikipedia για το αγγλικό *cf.* (που είναι το αντίστοιχο του _πβ._ / _πρβ._ / _πρβλ._).

*cf.*, an abbreviation for the Latin word _confer_ (the imperative singular form of "conferre"), literally meaning "bring together", is used to refer to other material or ideas *which may provide similar or different information or arguments*. It is mainly used in scholarly contexts, such as in academic (mainly humanities, physics and biology) or legal texts. It is translated, and can be read aloud, as "compare". (Τα έντονα, δικά μου.)

Τώρα γράφει κάτι διαφορετικό:

The abbreviation *cf.* (short for the Latin: _confer/conferatur_, both meaning "compare") is used in writing to refer the reader to other material to make a comparison with the topic being discussed. It is *used to form a contrast*, for example: "Abbott (2010) found supportive results in her memory experiment, unlike those of previous work (cf. Zeller & Williams, 2007)." *It is recommended that cf. be used only to suggest a comparison, and the word see be used to point to a source of information.*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cf.

Ωστόσο, στο κείμενο που λέμε προτιμώ το _πρβ._ από το _βλ_. ή το _π.χ._


----------



## pontios (Jan 5, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, στο κείμενο που λέμε προτιμώ το _πρβ._ από το _βλ_. ή το _π.χ._



Very interesting and useful ... thank you, nickel.

Ήθελα να σε απαντήσω στα ελληνικά .. αλλά δεν έχω το χρόνο αυτή τη στιγμή (I can give you 50/50). :)

I think "see/βλέπε" (from what I gather) .. would be used to refer the reader on to reliable, documented material that supports similar arguments or ideas.

Both "see" and "cf." would be used formally (methinks?).
Ενώ, αυτό το "ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι" είναι μια έκφραση/μια βοηθητική ιδέα που σκέφτηκε ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας ... ίσως εκείνη τη στιγμή.

Ίσως θα ταίριαζε κάτι σαν το: του τύπου "ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι";

Instead of ...άλλα που "δεν εξηγούνται" (πρβ. ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι) .... why not ... 
άλλα που "δεν εξηγούνται (...του τύπου: "ούτ' εγώ ξέρω γιατί το έγραψε έτσι")?
It would have made more sense to me (it's fittingly more casual and much less confusing).


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 2, 2020)

nickel said:


> ή _πολυθρόνα_ (και δεν το διορθώσαμε)



Και γιατί άραγε δεν τη διορθώσαμε, αφού καλά το είχαμε ξεκινήσει το πράγμα ως «πολτρόνα»;;;

https://books.google.gr/books?id=zc...is4FBDoAQhKMAQ#v=onepage&q="πολτρόνα"&f=false

https://books.google.gr/books?id=rr...is4FBDoAQg_MAM#v=onepage&q="πολτρόνα"&f=false

https://books.google.gr/books?id=mL...=0ahUKEwjGwN-K9PvnAhVwURUIHZk6Cm04HhDoAQg6MAM


https://books.google.gr/books?id=0m...=0ahUKEwjtip7D9PvnAhUKilwKHa7fBZA4KBDoAQhEMAQ


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2020)

Δώσε θρόνο στον Νεοέλληνα και πάρ' του την ψυχή!

https://books.google.gr/books?id=yxMcuYFJzIsC&pg=PA2-IA16#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

